# Bulova 96B230 battery change



## nuvostokguy

I searched, I swear I did. But never found definitive answers to these two simple questions:

1) What battery does my 96B230 take? (I bought it used off the sellers forum here, no manual or box)

2) Is there anything tricky about changing it my own self? Unscrew the back, lift the battery out, put in new one, screw back on. What could go wrong?


----------



## mystic nerd

I think few if any of us here have needed a new battery yet, for our 262 kHz Bulovas. And I don't think Bulova has said what battery they need.

I'm sure several of us will appreciate the battery size information whenever one of us finally posts it here.

I suspect these use a flat 3 volt lithium battery, similar to what's used in car remotes. Those come in several sizes. They hold more charge than a typical watch battery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD

Takes a CR2016 battery that costs a couple of bucks and will last at least 3 or 4 years. Easy to change it yourself.


----------



## topol2

Try not to touch the new battery with your bare fingers as this can cause corrosion on surface over time when installed in the watch. BTW, The CR2016 is a* BIG* battery.


----------



## nuvostokguy

I keep forgetting that this model is pretty new so at most the batteries are approaching their third year, if that. Mine is running +1 second after six months. I just wondered if the 262 kHz movement was more of a PITA to change out the battery, for reasons I would find out once I was in there. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## jeffaudit0821

DaveD, where is the best place to get the CR2016 battery? - Thanks


----------



## mystic nerd

The CR2016 is pretty common. Try a hardware store, WalMart, supermarket, etc. If they answer phone calls it's worth asking if they have it.

If that fails you can certainly find them on Amazon or eBay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy

It sounds like no one on this forum has ever taken the back off of my watch (well, your 96B230). Still wondering if there's anything proprietary about the way Bulova handles its battery change-outs. When my battery does die, I'm just gonna go in there and see what's what. And try not to muck it up!


----------



## topol2

nuvostokguy said:


> And try not to muck it up!


Not rocket science......take out the old put in the new.


----------



## nuvostokguy

topol2 said:


> Not rocket science......take out the old put in the new.


Well, yeah, I've done it many times with other brands but this is a first with a Bulova.


----------



## DaveD

jeffaudit0821 said:


> DaveD, where is the best place to get the CR2016 battery? - Thanks


Hi jeffaudit0821,
If you can't find a local source a 5-pack is less than five bucks on the 'bay'. Here's what we're talking about.


----------



## nuvostokguy

So I was in a battery changing mood today. I changed out the battery in my Casio MDV-106 (BTW, it has a Miyota 2115 movement, a $10 movement that's super accurate). I tried to get the back off my Bertucci A2-T but as I found out before, there's no way. Titanium bonds with itself more than stainless steel (or something) and it just wouldn't budge.

Then onto my Bulova just to see what's inside. I didn't change out the battery, just went in for a looksee. Pics below. I lubed the gasket and put it back together again.


----------



## mystic nerd

nuvostokguy said:


> So I was in a battery changing mood today. I changed out the battery in my Casio MDV-106 (BTW, it has a Miyota 2115 movement, a $10 movement that's super accurate). I tried to get the back off my Bertucci A2-T but as I found out before, there's no way. Titanium bonds with itself more than stainless steel (or something) and it just wouldn't budge.
> 
> Then onto my Bulova just to see what's inside. I didn't change out the battery, just went in for a looksee. Pics below. I lubed the gasket and put it back together again.
> 
> View attachment 12935763
> 
> 
> View attachment 12935765


Slightly off topic but -
Now that you've seen it in person, and maybe lifted off the nylon spacer for a look-see, is the case far bigger than what the movement would need? Some of us have been wondering why we don't see 262 kHz Bulovas smaller than 41 mm in case diameter. I'm beginning to suspect the size is purely a marketing decision.

At first I thought the jar was labeled "BACON GREASE". I think silicone lube is a better choice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuvostokguy

I confess I didn't take off the nylon spacer but it would appear the movement doesn't take up much room. I did take off the spacer on my Casio, had to to get at the battery, same thing there, movement a lot smaller than the ID case dimension. The Casio's battery was smaller than my little fingernail, the CR2016 is huge in comparison. Almost looks like a UFO in there!


----------



## jeffaudit0821

Wow, thanks


----------



## nuvostokguy

Well, my Bulova battery just died. So you all can do the math but the CR2016 doesn't last forever. I'll change it out tomorrow, I miss watching that smooth second hand sweep!


----------



## nuvostokguy

OK, I just changed out my Bulova battery. I set it down on some router cloth (you put that on a work table, sit a piece of wood you're working with and it holds it just from friction) and unscrewed the back









Took out the spacer









The battery didn't look like it comes out like other batteries I've changed. I didn't want to do the wrong thing so I had a looksee with my magnifying glass
Things were sticking up all around it









Finally I decided there was this little clip that inserted itself into the groove around the battery. So I gingerly pulled it back and the battery popped up. Actually scared me a bit!









Without touching either side of the new Duracell I finagled it down in there









Used my el cheapo caseback tool to screw the caseback on (I'd previously put a bit of silicone grease on the O ring)









Seemed pretty straightforward after I'd done it but I just didn't want to tweak anything this first time. I turned it over...and it's running! I set it to the exact second and I'll see what kind of accuracy it has over the next month


----------



## tmathes

Thanks for the write up!!

What size Jaxa wrench did you use? the standard size or the XL size? (and where did you get it?)


----------



## nuvostokguy

tmathes said:


> Thanks for the write up!!
> 
> What size Jaxa wrench did you use? the standard size or the XL size? (and where did you get it?)


I got it off ebay. SE is the brand, #JT6340W, the 16 PC edition, "Large Head". This is the only one I've owned and it works for me but it was cheap.


----------



## nuvostokguy

Just an update: I'd set the time to the exact second last November 18 and it's 3 seconds fast as of today, January 13.


----------



## SonnyD

that seems a little fast for just two months? Was it running that fast before the change, before the battery died? I think mine is less then 2 seconds fast in 6 months. Mine is the Yellow Snorkel....


----------



## tmathes

nuvostokguy said:


> Just an update: I'd set the time to the exact second last November 18 and it's 3 seconds fast as of today, January 13.


+1.5 sec/month is fantastic, the movement is spec'd at 5 sec/month. +18 sec/yr isn't anything to sneeze at.


----------



## nuvostokguy

My 96B230, as of today May 7, is running five seconds fast since I set it to the exact second last November 18.


----------



## ObiWonWD40

nuvostokguy said:


> My 96B230, as of today May 7, is running five seconds fast since I set it to the exact second last November 18.


Give or take a bit I would say the watch is running near as you can feasibly measure on spec!

Best regards
Jim


----------

